# dont know how to help my old girl



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Yes, please get her to the vet and have him do a complete physical. Hopefully, they can recommend treatment that will improve her quality of life and talk to you about senior issues and end of life preparation. With our old Apache, I went to the vet several times thinking this was probably the end, but with our vet's help she would overcome the issue and went on to live until almost 15. I will hope and pray you get a similar outcome. Please keep us posted.


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

I hope the vet will be able to help you tomorrow. Oh how I feel your pain it is heart breaking to see our friends health fail like this. I have had to put down several dogs because of their health. There is something in their eyes that changes and you will know when it is time when they are no longer enjoying life. ((hugs))


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

So sorry to hear Ella is struggling. I really hope the vet can recommend some treatments to help make her more comfortable. Is she on any painkillers? At the very least, a good NSAID might give her some relief. I know putting my dog on one has given her complete relief from her arthritis pain - and a whole new lease on life. She's also on a joint supplement which helps with overall stiffness. (My dog is 11, by the way).

Will be thinking of you and Ella. Please let us know what happens.


----------



## jude (Dec 1, 2007)

thank you all for your support. we did put ella on a painkiller which seems to be helping a little. she is able to get up, can squat to pee and still has an appetite. Now something new is occurring. It seems that she drinks alot of water. Ella has never ever had an accident in the house, but the other day i noticed a wet spot where she had been lying. there is no odor. i am wondering if this has something to do with kidney failure. Here is something else, i should probably mention. In an effort to help her lose weight we started giving her steamed broccoli with her food. she loves it and eats about 4 pounds a week. it gives her energy, keeps her weight down, her stool is good and regular and it doesnt give her gas. Maybe someone knows whether so many vegetables can affect the kidneys.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

jude said:


> thank you all for your support. we did put ella on a painkiller which seems to be helping a little. she is able to get up, can squat to pee and still has an appetite. Now something new is occurring. It seems that she drinks alot of water. Ella has never ever had an accident in the house, but the other day i noticed a wet spot where she had been lying. there is no odor. i am wondering if this has something to do with kidney failure. Here is something else, i should probably mention. In an effort to help her lose weight we started giving her steamed broccoli with her food. she loves it and eats about 4 pounds a week. it gives her energy, keeps her weight down, her stool is good and regular and it doesnt give her gas. Maybe someone knows whether so many vegetables can affect the kidneys.


Did the vet do a complete blood panel on Ella before putting her on the painkiller? They usually do to make sure an older dog's organs can handle the drug. If your vet didn't, I'd stop giving her the painkiller until you can get her tested. (I would find a different vet, too). It may well be that this particular drug is hard on her kidneys - it doesn't mean another one won't be. Often, you just have to find the right painkiller for your dog.


----------



## jude (Dec 1, 2007)

we brought ella into the vet again today. last night she was having trouble breathing and we wanted to make sure that she wasnt filling up with fluid. Unfortunately, our regular vet was on vacation and there was someone who was so awful we ended up just walking out. He tried to get blood from one arm and her vein rolled, so he decided to try her jugular vein. when he failed there the first time, we stopped him and made him try the other arm. he got it done finally and dropped the vials of blood. he then said he heard fluid in her abdomen and wanted to puncture her abdomen to see if he could get some fluid. we said no way. we brought in some urine so hell do a urinalysis and some blood work (whatever is left after the spill). He then called to say that he will call me when the results come in tomorrow, but that he doesnt think it looks good. boy, i would have been better off staying home with her. i just want to make the rest of her life painfree and stress free. when the time comes and she can't stand up anymore we'll do whatever is better for her. but a lousy vet can really make a difficult situation worse.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Oh, I'm so sorry. As hard as it is, it is our lot to not let them suffer. I'm so sorry you all are going thru this. Please give her an ear rub from us.


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

oh, my, what a horrible experience for poor Ella and you.


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

This thread has several harnesses and slings that can help you manage a dog whose back legs are getting weak: http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...y-breed-standard/92648-assistive-devices.html. 

We used the HelpEmUp harness with Charlie and heartily recommend it, as it was recommended to us: About the Harness | Help 'Em Up Harness. The harness is very well made and machine washable, and the people are great.

Holding Ella and you in my thoughts and prayers,
Lucy


----------

